# about student visa



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all, 
I am rohit from India,
I grad in 2009 and from then i am working as an developer.
I applied for MBA program and got selected too . and now i am applying for visa.
In visa form they asked something about prior rejections from another countries. I have been rejected from USA and Canada 3 times. 
can some one please tell me what are the chances that i might get rejected based on prior rejections...
Do i have to mention that i got rejected ?


thanks in advance


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Do the guys from the Sub-continent always put the cart ahead of the horse ?? No .. that was in jest ..  

Firstly narrow down to the course you need to do, and then get advice from the school.

And rejection from US/Canada is not automatically taken as rejection from Singapore..

US/Canada may have rejected you since they assume and believe that you are a runway-student, which is not likely in Singapore, as, while on Student pass, you cannot work, and any employer who employs you will get caned .. so the flight risk is low here, and they can always find you, if you go AWOL !!!

And be honest, and don't fudge.. the ICA is more keen to know if you have been "DENIED" entry, i.e. when you arrived in a country, they kicked you out .. and not keen to know if you applied for visa to MARS and Mars felt you are one company too many .. 

cheers

And don't be offended for my initial line ..


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

No sir I never got denied for any country.I applied and got rejected.

So there is no hindrance of my visa for this kinds rejections ?


thanks for advice.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

again, have you sorted out your school ? your school with advice. From what I know .. ICA only wants to know if you have been 'thrown' out of any country .. and rejected visa like US / Canada is the least of their concern .. 

again, that's from what I know ..


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup i did,
and I got acceptance now i am waiting for some bank formalities and i am done with all visa forms. i just had doubt when i filled the forms that why i asked.
they specifically asked for this in form 14A
Have you ever been refused entry into or deported from any country, including Singapore?

(If any of the answer is “YES”, please furnish details on a separate sheet of paper)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what did you fill there then ??


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

I checked it yes and applied my visa rejection letter.
I don't want to mislead ICA or any higher authorities , and what if i ticked it no and they found out by asking to other countries(idk it is possible or not but still) ...


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

there is one more thing i want to ask if u know...
Do other countries share list of rejected candidates , or its all private...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you are wrong ..

You were not denied entry , that happens when, for example, US / Canada gave you a visa, and then when you landed, they decided that you are a flight risk and sent you back home .

Or you were not deported: i..e you arrived in US / Canada, and after few days, they decided to send you packing .. 

Your case is a simple case of "REJECTION OF VISA" .. and NONE OF THE clauses as expected by ICA ..


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes sir, So please tell me what i need to do ..
I need to tick at yes to that question.. or No


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Not to be rude, did you expect me to specifically say "YES" or "NO" and take the blame is ICA rejects your application ?? Ah .. come on .. 

Do read up my explanation, and make your own judgement .. if you are MBA material, you have the answer there ..

If you still expect a "YES" or "NO" answer, hang in there, maybe somebody else may reply for you .. 

Hope you get it .. 

Have a good day ..

Oh, a better idea is to get your school to advice you on this .. so if anything goes belly up - you have somebody to blame


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

@ecureilx ,
you were right all the time 

i did some research on this topic and found pages from us embassy site

Additional Administrative Processing : Denied Entry Into The United States, Deported, Or Overstayed On A Prior Visit | Embassy of the United States Prague, Czech Republic

*Denied entry*
In the case of a traveler who has been denied entry into the United States by a Customs and Border Protection (CBP) officer, he/she should bring a copy of the report of the incident, Form I-877, to the visa interview.

*Deportation or Removed*
A person who has been deported or removed, may be prohibited from reapplying for a visa depending on the circumstances for up to ten years. In certain cases a waiver of this ineligibility may be available.

well my case is totally different i nither got denied nor deported


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

good for you .. if you are going to take up MBA, I had atleast hoped that you could figure that out ..


----------



## rohitrazz (Jan 24, 2012)

+1
:d


----------

